# Floridatown mullet



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Fifteen last night. Worked for them- 13 caught one at a time.

Greg

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hell yeah! just got back in town can not wait to go!


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Hope to see you there. I ususally go near sundown. Last three times I went I caught nothing, but the water and tides are getting much better. Also been seeing some shrimp so things should be heating up soon.

Greg


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

i enjoy wading and throwing a net more than any other kind of fishing. i go by the last bridge going into pace and usually do pretty good. i cant wait on the shrimp to get in there. its gonna be on! if you see a big black old ford truck thats me. well see yall out there.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I like to throw up there as well - Bass Hole Cove. I caught some real bull mullet there about a month ago. I do more net fishing also, but I do enjoy kayak fishing when I get a chance to go. It is easy for me to go mullet fishing at the drop of a hat because I keep everything in the back of my RAV - good luck next time you go.

Greg


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Might go that way sometime,i think i am gonna try Blackwater in the morning!


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

If I only had a gheenoe I would probably go there too:yes: Let us know how you do.

Greg


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Floridatown*

I used to catch mullet there. Been a while. The Andrew Jackson was still there. To catch 10 a throw at the boat ramp blind was nothing. Last time I went (30 years ago) everyone I caught was eat up with red sores on their head. Now days if it wasn't caught in the gulf I leave it alone.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I have been throwing a net only a little over a year now. I catch a lot of mullet around here and havn't seen any with sores. My wife and I eat fresh mullet about once a week, so I don't have any concerns.

Greg


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

Keep looking. They will show up.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

i havent seen any with sores either ans i go about 3 or 4 times a week.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

grgrobards said:


> Fifteen last night. Worked for them- 13 caught one at a time.


wait till you catch 80+ at one time!!


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

*yummmmmmmy!!!!!*

The best eating fish u can catch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I would love to catch 80.  But that is a lot of fish to clean:001_huh:


----------

